# what color?????



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the same color pants except there special blend annex and I have a black jacket but i'm probably gonna get a white jacket also


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a pair of pants that color and I wear it with a grey jacket that is more like a grey t shirt how its sort of speckled.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

Save on Volcom Stoney Gore-Tex Snowboard Jacket Lime - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
Save on 686 Mannual Grid Insltd Snowboard Jacket Black Grid - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
Save on Burton TWC Division Snowboard Jacket True Black - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

What about these jackets ?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

if you like that bright color look Ive seen ppl match that with a bright neon green jacket and it looked like a good combo if thats your style


----------

